# Need help identifying some wood!



## Josh Grooms (Jul 21, 2014)

This tree came out of my moms yard. She thought it was a Black Walnut but I'm not so sure. The tree is about 20-25 years old and the bigger pieces are about 24 inches diameter which came from one of the trunks. I wish I had a picture of the leaves but all I have is a picture of the bark and grain. The wood is pretty soft. The tree is in Southwest Washington.

Any thoughts?

http://i201.Rule #2/albums/aa45/wowndeye/Mobile Uploads/20140713_093739.jpg

http://i201.Rule #2/albums/aa45/wowndeye/Mobile Uploads/20140713_093749.jpg

http://i201.Rule #2/albums/aa45/wowndeye/Mobile Uploads/20140713_093802.jpg


----------



## HomeBody (Jul 22, 2014)

I don't know what species but I see spalting. Spalting is the beginning of rot, and can make the wood really pretty before it finally goes over the hill. The narrow black lines on the first pic are caused by spalting. Black line spalt is very desirable. Gary


----------



## DKMD (Jul 22, 2014)

Doesn't look like any walnut I've ever seen... No clue beyond that.


----------



## Josh Grooms (Jul 23, 2014)

Yeah, a few of the pieces I've got that had been sitting in the dirt over the last year have the spalting which is cool! I really want to figure out what it is though. When I get out to my moms place or maybe come across a similar tree, I'll throw a picture on here with the leaves because I'm sure that will help someone identify it better. Thanks for the replies though!


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 23, 2014)

Not walnut


----------

